# Victory archery dominates asa metropolis



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

"Most all of the *MENS* classes".......... 

So I see two (2). Who were all these others ? Just curious.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

What a line of marketing BS


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

TANC said:


> "Most all of the *MENS* classes"..........
> 
> So I see two (2). Who were all these others ? Just curious.



John Wheeler = 3rd Place K50
Jay Moon = 2nd Place Open A
Larry Kade = 3rd Place Open A
Matt Varnes = 1st Place Open B
Travis Belcher = 3rd Place Open B
Casey Thompson = 2nd Place Open C
Tim Boykin = 1st Place Semi Pro

I guess you can't count very well but that's ok


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> John Wheeler = 3rd Place K50
> Jay Moon = 2nd Place Open A
> Larry Kade = 3rd Place Open A
> Matt Varnes = 1st Place Open B
> ...


You said WON in your first post. I think that still means first place. I might be wrong but I only see 2 in your above post. But hey who's counting................ :darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> You said WON in your first post. I think that still means first place. I might be wrong but I only see 2 in your above post. But hey who's counting................ :darkbeer:


Win / Place / Show...... symantics at it's best


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> John Wheeler = 3rd Place K50
> Jay Moon = 2nd Place Open A
> Larry Kade = 3rd Place Open A
> Matt Varnes = 1st Place Open B
> ...


Yep........you said *WON* MOST ALL and *MEN*, so that means two (2). I can definitely count, which means this is one (1) post you shouldn't have worded so arrogantly. Hey, I like the Victory product as my signature will attest, but I wouldn't make such bold statements trying to confuse some with the facts if I were you. You just created a negative mark by Victorys' name in IMO, but if that's the way you like to market the product, then good luck.

But I will continue to shoot Victory arrows, because I believe in them, and I don't get them for free as about everyone I know locally that shoots them does. When these guys start paying for them, then you will know you have something.

I'm betting Easton and GoldTip can give you a list of shooters that actually won several classes, but they don't have to.

BTW, congrats to all the shooters who _*finished well *_at Metropolis (and all the others) and were shooting Victory arrows. :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Regardless of the semantics, it's great to see Victory doing so well for so many archers. 

I know I really like the Victory Nano's I've been shooting for everything from 3D to FITA. Victory has really taken hold as the arrow of choice by many at our local club.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Regardless of the semantics, it's great to see Victory doing so well for so many archers.
> 
> I know I really like the Victory Nano's I've been shooting for everything from 3D to FITA.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

All I will say about Victory is this.....in the past I have won ASA ProAm shoots and didn't get paid contingency by either Easton or Goldtip. Since I switched to Victory they have paid every shoot regardless of how many were in the class.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Regardless of the semantics, it's great to see Victory doing so well for so many archers.


Times 2... Well, that's been done, so times 3.

I have had the opportunity to set up several different Victory arrows. The last, for competition, my own I sold so a boy could compete, were X Killers. The finished arrows came out less than 1 gr difference between the lightest and heaviest. That's great. The boy, eighteen, went on the shoot a 300 in 5 spots the first time out.   I should have kept them..... The X ringers have a content owner too. Bob just loves piling them big arrows all into the X ring. He has broken more nocks than anyone I know. Good thing he installed the pin nock inserts. The V Force 350s are quite good and priced to sell. The first Victorys I got were VX 22 HV V1s. They weighed within 1 gr hi to lo also. Talk about fast and accurate! They just plain drilled like the X Ringers and X Killers. One of Victory's staff shooters talked me out of them  Still, I've got another set in the waiting... perhaps for my new Martin Shadowcat I'm setting up this weekend.
The same staff shooter who got my HVs tried X Killers at 30 yards in our shop. He drilled the X on the NFAA 5 spot target like the arrow had "Smart Bomb" technology.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Victory makes a awsome arrow very proud to be part of the team thanks guys.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey TANC how are the Nanos working out for ya?


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Didn't win, place, or show*

But heh it certainly wasn't my XRingers fault. Lovin my arrows!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking at the Victory arrows. I want a fat arrow that will weigh the same, or near the same as my Easton Flatlines. Right now they are 27 inches with a 60 gr point with inserts. They come out to 262 grains.

Anything in the Victory line that'll match, or come close to that?

The Classic is only about 3 weeks off so I need an answer pronto.:shade:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Looking at the Victory arrows. I want a fat arrow that will weigh the same, or near the same as my Easton Flatlines. Right now they are 27 inches with a 60 gr point with inserts. They come out to 262 grains.
> 
> Anything in the Victory line that'll match, or come close to that?
> 
> The Classic is only about 3 weeks off so I need an answer pronto.:shade:




I believe the X ringer HV 350's should do that for ya....not betting all my money on it but I feel pretty comfident there... they are 6.2gpi which would be x 27" 167.4 arrow shaft....60grain tip=227.4 + fletching nocks and stuff you should be able to do that unless you use 4" vanes......


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> Hey TANC how are the Nanos working out for ya?


Nanos are great. Of course I only use them for Field. But.......man........those suckers are hard to pull for some reason. Don't know if it's the really sharp tips or my weight getting extreme penetration or what. 

I think several that have seen mine for the first time would now consider them becasue of looks and price. And even more so if I shot them better. :wink:

Does your wife still shoot them for 3D ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

JSTHNTN said:


> I believe the X ringer HV 350's should do that for ya....not betting all my money on it but I feel pretty comfident there... they are 6.2gpi which would be x 27" 167.4 arrow shaft....60grain tip=227.4 + fletching nocks and stuff you should be able to do that unless you use 4" vanes......


My TAP program shows them being VERY stiff. Don't know how that would work out.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

As long as they're not too weak, they will shoot!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Shouldn't be to stiff they are the weeker spined arrows of the 2 styles that victory puts out. You could lengthen the shaft or go with a heavyer point to get it right...good luck


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hey Carlosii*

I will let you shoot mine. Just drop me a line and we will meet. I sent you a pm.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I shot victory x-ringers for the first 5 shooots of asa and they worked wonderfully and in metropolis i built up a dozen nanos and those babys were like lil darts. and they got the job done


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

TANC said:


> Nanos are great. Of course I only use them for Field. But.......man........those suckers are hard to pull for some reason. Don't know if it's the really sharp tips or my weight getting extreme penetration or what.
> 
> I think several that have seen mine for the first time would now consider them becasue of looks and price. And even more so if I shot them better. :wink:
> 
> Does your wife still shoot them for 3D ?


She took 2nd in Womens Open in Illinois with them and was leading after Saturday. She is currently a solid 2nd place for SOY with every finish this year in the top 5. Who says a skinny arrow doesn't work in 3d?


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to agree with Tanc about pulling them. They penetrate so far in and they are skinny so pulling them is tough


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Sentinalonfire,
I would say they are doing well by you. Finishing 1st in Open B at every ASA Pro-Am this year is doing something. Congrats on your year and a strong finish at the Classic. 

Some targets are a little more of a pain to pull but thats what we get with that small of a diameter. They do fly great though.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats to all the Victory shooters....

And a special congrats to my buddy Tim Boykin for winning Semi Pro.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

crumbe said:


> Congrats to all the Victory shooters....
> 
> And a special congrats to my buddy Tim Boykin for winning Semi Pro.


Tim is a great guy and a great shot. I'll never forget him pulling up on a 47 yd deer a couple of pro/ams ago and saying
"Im gonna shoot me a smooth 12" The group got a chuckle out of it but we all watched his arrow center punch the 12. Nice shot Tim!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

carlosii said:


> My TAP program shows them being VERY stiff. Don't know how that would work out.


Carlosii , come up to my shop and we can tinker with some x ringers and see how close we can get to what your looking for


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

peter rogers said:


> Carlosii , come up to my shop and we can tinker with some x ringers and see how close we can get to what your looking for


Argghhh...just ordered a dozen through Mark down at the shop. Thanks for the offer though.
You going down to steamy LA for the Classic?


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

VeroShooter said:


> Tim is a great guy and a great shot. I'll never forget him pulling up on a 47 yd deer a couple of pro/ams ago and saying
> "Im gonna shoot me a smooth 12" The group got a chuckle out of it but we all watched his arrow center punch the 12. Nice shot Tim!


Yep..he is a great guy...spent some time hog and deer hunting with him.

Were going meet up at Nelsonville this weekend


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

crumbe said:


> Yep..he is a great guy...spent some time hog and deer hunting with him.
> 
> Were going meet up at Nelsonville this weekend


Tim is coming to Nelsonville?


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last winter i have been recommand to buy the victory brand. So i boot XForce HV 350 .Maid the paper test and it was good, grouping good but they are very fragile after few weeks of training i had some braking easilly. Not very satisfy. I thing i will go back whit Light Speed.


----------



## tnwildlife (Jan 24, 2010)

I love my Victory HV's. My DXT 28" 66# is shooting 300fps.


----------



## Elwood Hoyt (Jun 18, 2010)

Ive shot easton, gold tip, beman, Victorys and carbon express. I wouldnt shoot carbon express and victories even if I got the shafts for free. I would spend all my free time fletching.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Elwood Hoyt said:


> Ive shot easton, gold tip, beman, Victorys and carbon express. I wouldnt shoot carbon express and victories even if I got the shafts for free. I would spend all my free time fletching.


If the fletchin are coming off it might be due to cleaning or the glue you are using


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Elwood Hoyt said:


> Ive shot easton, gold tip, beman, Victorys and carbon express. I wouldnt shoot carbon express and victories even if I got the shafts for free. I would spend all my free time fletching.


Use the right glue and they will not come off.. I've fletched several dozen with Loctite Super Glue in the blue bottle. You almost can't pull them off with this glue. But then again, I suspect you'll have some other reason to bash them when (if) you respond.


----------

